# work lights



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

Everybody uses them, anybody tried any of the new led lights? My favorites are the cheap ones from home depot with the round aluminum shade with 200watt bulb. Bulbs dont last long though so I mostly resort to my head lamp.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a couple Festool syslights that I love and they are all I use. They last about 1.5 hrs on high and 4 on low. They are small enough to carry around for check out but bright enough to light up a room and near indestructible, there is a vid on YouTube where they run over one with a truck something like 80 times and it still works. They come with wall and car chargers and will charge when they are on. They are expensive though, $175 I think.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

On my last job this was the standard I was held too, so I bought one.

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=154

Expensive, but rechargeable, and will show every flaw unless it's buried in sanding dust. I've got my wife using it to clean floors now, because it shows everything.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

saskataper said:


> I have a couple Festool syslights that I love and they are all I use. They last about 1.5 hrs on high and 4 on low. They are small enough to carry around for check out but bright enough to light up a room and near indestructible, there is a vid on YouTube where they run over one with a truck something like 80 times and it still works. They come with wall and car chargers and will charge when they are on. They are expensive though, $175 I think.


Can I use it while sanding, or do I need more power..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Still cant beat a halogen light.... LED's just don't have the lumens for catching imperfections. Trust me if they made a rechargeable halogen I would be all over it.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Have a browse through these lights, as a comparison I think a 500w halogen is about 8000 Lumens.
On these LED's the Lumen rating varies with the amount of light spread, the narrow beam spotlight type seems to be higher Lumen.
http://www.stardigital.co.nz/led.html?p=2
This one like the others is 10v - 30v DC so I presume you could run it all day with a drill battery http://www.stardigital.co.nz/led/120w-led-bar.html


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Pytlik said:


> Can I use it while sanding, or do I need more power..


It's all I've used for sanding for the last year and a half. It's not quite as bright as a 250w halogen but close and way easier to handle. It also has a built in hook to hang it and if you have a Festool drill (which I do) you can attach the batteries from it and triple the run time.
Remember Festool has a 30 day no questions return policy so you can try it out for a month and if it's not for you just take it back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I carry around a 300watt constuction bulb for touch up or use a cheap headlight if i remember fresh batteries. 
Also use a bunch of halogens or hang 300watt bulbs to tape and finish.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

6 Photos


was thinking on one..can only find on ebay. its 10,000 lumens
  


*T6 12xCree XM-L LED 5-Mode 10000Lumen Flahslight 18650 Battery Holder *




$69.02 
Buy It Now









16 Watchers


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

cracker said:


> 6 Photos  was thinking on one..can only find on ebay. its 10,000 lumens   T6 12xCree XM-L LED 5-Mode 10000Lumen Flahslight 18650 Battery Holder $69.02 Buy It Now 16 Watchers


Is it rechargeable? If not it probably takes lithium 123 batteries like the little sure fire light I have. The cheapest I have found those is about $30/dozen and it'll burn through those fast. Just a heads up.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have one of these. Great for check out, but not for a "work light".


----------



## Empirical (May 13, 2014)

We were just talking about lights at work today. I find that the red/yellow light from a halogen shadows a lot better then a blue L.E.D.


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Milwaukee 18v flood light lives on my trolley next to my pump and lasts about 7 hours and gives better light than any cordless light out there. Also can drop it and don't have to worry about replacing globes like those dirty halogen lights


----------

